# You know you are hooked when...



## Pogierob (21/7/14)

You are walking through the rain and think, if i got a water tank I could turn all this rain into beer.....



You pause for a second to look at something on a job site and your mate turns around and says "what the **** are you going to use that with when you are brewing?" and it was exactly what you were thinking yourself.


----------



## geneabovill (21/7/14)

Been there. Or when you try and come up with another use for something brewing-related to justify a purchase. "Yeah love, these March pumps would be perfect for your Facebook business."


----------



## jaypes (21/7/14)

When you look at houses to buy and knock them back due to lack of brewing space


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/7/14)

some bloke says " I can make up some 2" knurled solid stainless rollers for a grain mill......"

That was an actual conversation about 10yrs ago.... h34r:


----------



## Asha05 (22/7/14)

You spend your day with Aussie Home Brewer open in the background of your computer and read through anything and everything when you get a spare 10 mins!


----------



## Black n Tan (22/7/14)

When your wife says you have to sell some of your brewing equipment and you think divorce might be a more agreeable option


----------



## indorat (22/7/14)

when you justify the purchase of a kegging system.


----------



## lael (22/7/14)

You go into a stainless shop, they don't have what you are after and you walk out having spent $100...


----------



## Vini2ton (22/7/14)

When you watch documentaries and see clear mountain springs or streams and wonder what the mineral profile is.


----------



## pajs (22/7/14)

When you start looking for records of extinct beer styles to see what _else_ you might be able to brew.


----------



## Pogierob (28/7/14)

You can't resist a bulk buy.


----------



## Not For Horses (28/7/14)

You buy 50 tonnes of grain and open a malthouse.


----------



## Bribie G (28/7/14)

you add fabric softener to the wash when you are doing your BIAB bags and hop socks.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (28/7/14)

warrant the purchasing of a commercial fridge (and various other brewing paraphernalia) to use as a fermenting chamber with your fiancee, as it's going to cost us less to serve home brew at the wedding in April.


----------



## TheWiggman (28/7/14)

You suggest going to a house and home shop before your spouse does

When your 3 year olds see you using your phone and ask "are you looking at beer dad?"


----------



## Vini2ton (28/7/14)

Bribie G said:


> you add fabric softener to the wash when you are doing your BIAB bags and hop socks.


That stuff stinks mucho grande. Mind you it does wonders for my panty gussets re chaffing at parades.


----------



## Eagleburger (28/7/14)

you have more bags of malt that finished brews.


----------



## skb (28/7/14)

OMG sadly this is me... I go to the supermarket and think of things I can add to stout, I have more malt than I need and even more hops but I am getting more..... I am up late and before I go to bed even though tired I just check aussiehome brew web site and on and on.... I am sadly addicted


----------



## Judanero (28/7/14)

You develop an unhealthy obsession with stainless.

I need help.


----------



## Feldon (28/7/14)

... when your wife tells you she has a yeast infection and you reach instinctively for the Star San.


----------



## Judanero (28/7/14)

And or think about cultivating for an 'exotic' brew h34r:


----------



## Pogierob (28/7/14)

Feldon said:


> ... when your wife tells you she has a yeast infection and you reach instinctively for the Star San.


not the erlenmyer flask?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (29/7/14)

When you become interested in searching for, and downloading TV series based on brewing beer.

FYI, Brew Dogs sucks.


----------



## Yob (29/7/14)

when you have 3 or 4 bulk buys running at the one time...


----------



## mr_wibble (29/7/14)

H0U5ECAT said:


> When you become interested in searching for, and downloading TV series based on brewing beer.
> 
> FYI, Brew Dogs sucks.


I am annoyed by the stupid, hyperbole-based recipes. 

But seeing the places they visit, and the different brew pubs is interesting.


----------



## Feldon (29/7/14)

... when during foreplay you reach down with a PT100 probe to see if she's come up to strike temp.


----------



## sponge (29/7/14)

I've only ever been stuck at a sour mash.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/7/14)

Yob said:


> when you have 3 or 4 bulk buys running at the one time...


Whilst running a business to supply brewers and hosting brew days at the same time.


----------



## Weizguy (29/7/14)

Black n Tan said:


> When your wife says you have to sell some of your brewing equipment and you think divorce might be a more agreeable option


He who sacrifices his brew equipment for a woman deserves neither.

True story!


----------



## Yob (29/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Whilst running a business to supply brewers and hosting brew days at the same time.


I have issues it's true.. 

Seeking professional help


----------



## Pogierob (29/7/14)

Yob said:


> Seeking professional help


additional suppliers? Or employees?


----------



## mofox1 (29/7/14)

When you are planning the next build before you have even finished the first... doh!


----------



## mofox1 (30/7/14)

mofox1 said:


> When you are planning the next build before you have even finished the first... doh!


*cough*

When you've just (this morning) purchased a control panel enclosure even though you weren't planning on doing that for another 6 months...


----------



## Weizguy (30/7/14)

Yob said:


> I have issues it's true..
> 
> Seeking professional help


Acceptance is the first step...


----------



## angus_grant (30/7/14)

When you look through a "you know you're hooked" thread for any ideas


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (30/7/14)

When I look at 1000l ibc pallets at work and think if it could work as a no chill container.


----------



## Donske (31/7/14)

Yob said:


> when you have 3 or 4 bulk buys running at the one time...


I'm starting to understand this feeling, after grain bulk buys in June and July I'm now working on the NFH BB and another random BB for my brew club.


----------



## Gregos (31/7/14)

After calling your brother in another country, then talk brewing for nearly and hour, then tell him, by the way, the reason I just rang is that Mum just passed away.


----------



## storeboughtcheeseburgers (31/7/14)

When you think you have 'so much beer' and when it depletes, it is magically replaced.


----------



## Crouch (31/7/14)

when you're in a lift surrounded by stainless and think of coming back, breaking in and stripping it all out for the walls of your brewery


----------



## Blind Dog (2/8/14)

With apologies for the sacrilege, but ...

When you dump perfectly good beer just to free up space in your kegs and cubes to brew the next batch


----------



## pilgrimspiss (2/8/14)

When you sell the Mrs' 'Forever home' you just built her for a place with a bigger brew space.


----------



## geneabovill (3/8/14)

When you spend 8hrs welding together a welding bench so you can weld your brew stand together with ease.

Also, when you get angry text messages for grinding at 9pm under the brew brats bedroom window.

When you by shit that isn't directly brew-related because it _looks_ brew-related.. Like tiny stainless sieves.


----------



## Not For Horses (5/8/14)

When you pack lightly for a Melbourne trip so you have space for the brew club yeast order.


----------



## CapnK (6/8/14)

When you type 'a' into the browser address bar, and the top of the list is AHB site.

On every single internet connected device you own/use.


----------



## Pogierob (6/8/14)

CapnK said:


> When you type 'a' into the browser address bar, and the top of the list is AHB site.
> 
> On every single internet connected device you own/use.


Or when you go to check your work emails and your thumb automatically hits the AHB app on your phone and it takes you a couple of minutes to remember what you were meant to be doing


----------



## jyo (15/8/14)

When the kids are doing an experiment in the backyard involving glad wrap held over the hole of a milk bottle with lacky bands, and your inherent hatred for glad wrap and lacky bands on fermenters kicks in.

I wanted to scream at them: "Just use the plastic lid!"


----------



## Mardoo (15/8/14)

When you sit contemplating the coagulation of proteins while pouring beer into wine in the slop bucket at work, and suddenly realise just how different beer and wine are as fermented products. Then your co-workers ask you WTF you're doing.


----------



## brad81 (15/8/14)

When you tell yourself that it's just a hobby

h34r:


----------



## mofox1 (15/8/14)

brad81 said:


> When you tell yourself that it's just a hobby
> 
> h34r:


But it is!... h34r:


----------



## Grainer (15/8/14)

When ya brew another 40L straight away cause u blew off 5l of head in the ferment


----------



## Blind Dog (15/8/14)

CapnK said:


> When you type 'a' into the browser address bar, and the top of the list is AHB site.
> On every single internet connected device you own/use.


Is it worse if it comes up 1st when you type 'w'?


----------



## Blind Dog (15/8/14)

Grainer said:


> When ya brew another 40L straight away cause u blew off 5l of head in the ferment


I completely misread your post...


----------



## Eagleburger (15/8/14)

You started out wanting to brew 10L, which soon turned into 20L and now all equipment is sized for 40L or two cornies of brew. Then you realise the upright freezer you bought on the weekend as an interim measure till you walk-in ferm. chamber is built can hold three cubes. -_- :chug:


----------



## vykuza (15/8/14)

When you start a home brew business :-/


----------



## Donske (15/8/14)

Nick R said:


> When you start a home brew business :-/



Haha, was wondering when that would pop up.

Gotta admit, the thought is tempting on occasion, luckily I'm inherently lazy.


----------



## Crouch (15/8/14)

When you spend a year, and ~$2.5k on a 70L electric setup and use it once then want something bigger :kooi:


----------



## mofox1 (16/8/14)

Crouch said:


> When you spend a year, and ~$2.5k on a 70L electric setup and use it once then want something bigger :kooi:


Phew - those 90L pots should last me until _next_ year then.


----------



## Eagleburger (16/8/14)

LOL. I was going to make a 3.5V using herms-HX, 2 x 82L & a 38L pots. Now I am going to do pot in a pot and will have a 82L pot spare. or parallel it with a bag. 120L capacity without a sweat. The look on the missus face when I told her that. Good thing she suffers in silence.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (16/8/14)

When you put the Mrs' 'forever' home that shes lived in for 12 months on the market to buy a shit house with a MASSIVE shed for brewing :beerbang:


----------



## djar007 (25/8/14)

When you start collecting brewery stuff for decoration


----------



## Tahoose (25/8/14)

Everytime I go into the cleaning room at work I think it would be a great brew room, stainless sinks, 3 levels of shelves, 2 hot water taps. 

Would be perfect for a 3v.


----------



## Mardoo (28/8/14)

When the only truck you want to hijack is the Supagas/BOC/Airliquide one.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (30/8/14)

You wake up at 4am with insomnia, and decide to browse through AHB.


----------



## Spiesy (30/8/14)

H0U5ECAT said:


> You wake up at 4am with insomnia, and decide to browse through AHB.


Standard daily practice.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/9/14)

When you start grinding up crystal malts and roasted barley with your coffee beans just so you can get a hit of malty goodness before work, favourite so far...

2 tbs of coffee beans 
1 tsp of Simpson's Brown malt
1 tsp of Simpson's Roast Barley
2 tsp of Simpson's 150ebc Crystal

Grind up and chuck into plunger, makes about 2 cups.


----------



## Mall (1/9/14)

You build one of these:


----------



## Steve (1/9/14)

Mall said:


> You build one of these:


fuckingell!

Edit....Your hops are going to need a lot more growing room than those little black containers if that's what they are in. Ditch them and build a garden bed instead and put them in that.


----------



## Pogierob (1/9/14)

Mall said:


> You build one of these:


Look forward to next year's one when you decide you need more more more.


----------



## Tahoose (1/9/14)

Mall said:


> You build one of these:


Good build, be careful though, the local medieval battle enthusiasts might want to do public hangings of that thing..


----------



## Mall (2/9/14)

Garden bed next step. Thanks Steve for the advise..


----------



## Pogierob (12/9/14)

This is your Friday night fun.


----------



## mofox1 (13/9/14)

Rob.P said:


> This is your Friday night fun.


That was my Friday DAY fun... cleaning up was the Friday night fun. Err, win?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (24/9/14)

When you actually consider asking the better half if it's OK to purchase a 200 Ltr fermenter


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe (24/9/14)

When you realize you can instantly assess how many kegs can fit in a fridge/chest freezer while walking through Harvey Norman... Felt like rain man.


----------



## clickeral (24/9/14)

When you buy a 6 pack of craft beer even though you have 3 full kegs on tap just so you can get new ideas on what to brew next


----------



## Tahoose (24/9/14)

Haha yep aside from the brew dog bargain I can't remember when I last bought a slab, but I will spend $25-30 on 4-6 beers for research...


----------



## Eagleburger (24/9/14)

H0U5ECAT said:


> When you actually consider asking the better half if it's OK to purchase a 200 Ltr fermenter


Thats how you know you are under the thumb


----------



## BrosysBrews (24/9/14)

Eagleburger said:


> Thats how you know you are under the thumb


it is easier to seek forgivness then it is permisson, aka i really like sleeping on the couch no elbows in the side during the night


----------



## Eagleburger (24/9/14)

I moved into the spare room a few years ago and never looked back.


----------



## 5150 (14/10/14)

You Rent a garage just to brew!!

You (drunkedy) order a 51mm OD sight glass and think.... I'll save that for the near future. 

You search ebay for "something you need", and still can't find anything.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (14/10/14)

a hydrometer lives on the kitchen bench all the time


----------



## Pogierob (14/10/14)

Mall said:


> You build one of these:


When the grass is already worn out in front of your hop garden


----------



## 2much2spend (15/10/14)

When you 4 times a night keep going to smell what is coming out of the airlock.


----------



## mofox1 (15/10/14)

When you're washing yeast you can buy dry in a $4 packet.


----------



## DeGarre (20/10/14)

When you buy all the parts from eBay for a stir plate DIY project...although you only use dry yeast which you dry-pitch.


----------



## spog (20/10/14)

BrosysBrews said:


> it is easier to seek forgivness then it is permisson, aka i really like sleeping on the couch no elbows in the side during the night


Get a bigger bed,then you can spread all you brewing books and mags out so they are in easy reach ,makes for comfortable reading.


----------



## Josh (23/10/14)

You're walking past the stormwater and wonder if you could salvage the cube floating by...










Cheers,

Josh
sent from tapatalk


----------



## Weizguy (23/10/14)

when you buy 2 X 70+ litre eskys in a week, to use as mash tuns. They cost about the same again in freight, yet you continue to monitor the eBayV5 thread (and Yob's bulk buys) for the chance to snag another 'bargain'.


----------



## Tahoose (23/10/14)

When you check to your emails and eBay has sent you a congratulations on something that you have won.. 

It's ok I've been meaning to buy those commercial grade food scales for a few months now.


----------



## Moad (23/10/14)

When you get a brew gear delivery and are surprised because you had forgotten you had ordered it.


----------



## Tahoose (23/10/14)

Moad said:


> When you get a brew gear delivery and are surprised because you had forgotten you had ordered it.


Yep, that happens.. 

Bloody eBay is a dangerous place!!


----------



## Pogierob (23/10/14)

Josh said:


> You're walking past the stormwater and wonder if you could salvage the cube floating by...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well??? 



Did you?


----------



## Josh (23/10/14)

Rob.P said:


> well???
> 
> 
> 
> Did you?


Haha nah too treacherous a climb down

Cheers,

Josh
sent from tapatalk


----------



## Grainer (26/10/14)

Need I say more...It turns my world upside down


----------



## Pogierob (26/10/14)

Lucky. .. I thought I'd had one too many there for a second. ..

Edit. Manual correcting of auto correct.


----------



## DeGarre (26/10/14)

When you start thinking there aren't enough STC-1000 wiring discussions on the homebrewing forums.


----------



## Pogierob (26/10/14)

DeGarre said:


> When you start thinking there aren't enough STC-1000 wiring discussions on the homebrewing forums.


Got issues with an stc?


----------



## BrosysBrews (1/11/14)

Wife has to go to a hens on a Saturday night and you think, "whooooooo, house to my self brew time!"


----------



## Mardoo (1/11/14)

When standing there watching your starter on the stirplate is more interesting than pretty much anything.


----------



## BottloBill (1/11/14)

Taking a big wiff every time you open a bag of hops


----------



## Grott (2/11/14)

when you have 560 pickaxe and coopers long neck bottles all full and 2 fermenters on the go? or is that just being a piss-pot?


----------



## yum beer (2/11/14)

'My name is Grott....and I'm a brewaholic"

'Good on you Grott."


----------



## Tahoose (2/11/14)

560 longnecks.. Stuff bottling that.


----------



## jyo (2/11/14)

When at the doctor you notice an old bloke with his O2 bottle and you start trying to check out what type of reg he is using.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (2/11/14)

Or when at the doctor and the old bloke no longer has his O2 bottle.


----------



## jyo (2/11/14)

And he's just purchased an air stone kit


----------



## LiquidGold (2/11/14)

When driving past a bulk billing doctor sign and you read it as bulk priming


----------



## BottloBill (2/11/14)

LiquidGold said:


> When driving past a bulk billing doctor sign and you read it as bulk priming


or bulk buying


----------



## Weizguy (3/11/14)

you spend the last 2 days at a beer festival. You arrive before the punters each day, and stay after they leave.
You carry full kegs about and connect them up and server your beer and others beers. You even help out by dispensing beer for some of the commercial guys who know you have a current RSA certificate.
You write about it on a beer forum on the Monday, and can't wait until next year to do it all again.

P.S. Tasted some awfully good beer and met up with a few guys from AHB who have gone Pro and/or won beer awards (Best Craft brewer in Aus or AABC awards).


----------



## brewinski (3/11/14)

Even your 4 year old son is tuned to go and check the fermentation every day.


----------



## mitch_au83 (4/11/14)

When you fill your coffee cup at the urn at work and tilt it like a schooner glass.


----------



## Mardoo (4/11/14)

When you think, "Hmmm, I've got the gas cylinder out, may as well brew." Before you've cooked the meat...


----------



## spog (4/11/14)

grott said:


> when you have 560 pickaxe and coopers long neck bottles all full and 2 fermenters on the go? or is that just being a piss-pot?


Piss pot ? No.
Legend! Yes.
Gotta ask,how the **** do you build a stock pile like that.....besides not be a piss pot or planning for the zombie apocalypse .
Cheers...spog ...


----------



## Pogierob (4/11/14)

It's only what roughly 50 slabs


----------



## Grott (5/11/14)

spog said:


> Gotta ask,how the **** do you build a stock pile like that
> Cheers...spog ...


Thanks for kind comment, well I just kept finding bottles and was able to get them cheap so I thought I'll brew this and that and on it went. What's the good of empty fermenters? I can proudly offer 15 styles/variations of beer. 
Cheers


----------



## Grott (5/11/14)

This is in one room , wife likes to drape the washing over to dry on rainy days.
Cheers


----------



## djar007 (5/11/14)

That's a good idea stacking them on the ceiling. Good use of dead space.


----------



## DU99 (5/11/14)

The place you work for has a "goood beer week" conference with some of the top micro brewers in attendance....


----------



## BrosysBrews (8/11/14)

Your at a bar and get distracted from your beer choice thinking "wonder how much that flooded font would cost"


----------



## Dae Tripper (12/11/14)

You think this is a good way for you and your wife to select hops to make the next beer.


----------



## RobW (13/11/14)

You visit somebody in hospital and when you see the suction bottle on the wall all you can think is:

Randall!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (13/11/14)

When you buy a nespresso pod machine and milk frother and wonder if you could fill the pods with hops to make hop tea to add to kegs and add a temp controller to the milk frother and use it as a yeast starter. 

I need help.


----------



## Tahoose (13/11/14)

RobW said:


> You visit somebody in hospital and when you see the suction bottle on the wall all you can think is:
> 
> Randall!


Don't know why I didn't think of this... hmmm ideas.


----------



## Mardoo (13/11/14)

When you look at the kiddie ride and all you can see is a sweet stainless RIMS tube. And then feel grumpy about the terrible waste:


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/11/14)

Dae Tripper said:


> You think this is a good way for you and your wife to select hops to make the next beer.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141112_195711.jpg


what was the procedure for this Tripper?


----------



## Dae Tripper (14/11/14)

Hey Pratty, I just used little mugs with a tiny bit of hop and water from the kettle, and let settle. We mixed some up from cup to cup as well and had a few hops in one mug. The plan was to have some fun and gain an understanding of the hop flavors and how they could be combined but it doesn't seem to give the same flavor as it would in beer. Good experiment though. The Fuggles was very interesting to taste, mmm... Fuggles. It is going in the next beer!


----------



## Pogierob (1/2/15)

When it's perfectly acceptable to have 25kg of sodium percarbonate in your brewery set up.


----------



## Major Arcana (6/2/15)

When you look at the empty forklift gas cylinders at work and wonder what i could convert it to.


----------



## rude (6/2/15)

When you look at the empy fork gas cylinder and then at youre full cylinder
and say beauty another 2 brews here I come


----------



## Wadey (6/2/15)

When your wife and kids say "how many Grainfather" videos can you watch, really?


----------



## H0U5ECAT (8/2/15)

When the manager of your local supermarket actually comes up to you after noticing that you have been the only person buying kit cans and additives over the past year, then asks if you would like to buy the remaning stock at a really, REALLY good price.

Then asks you if you can show him how to brew.


----------



## droid (8/2/15)

you invite AHB' ers to your area for working holidays so you can get them to build stuff


----------



## Mardoo (8/2/15)

Mardoo said:


> When the only truck you want to hijack is the Supagas/BOC/Airliquide one.


Let me add the Clarke Rubber delivery van. Shiny rubber insulation!!! (Wait, that sounds bad...)


----------



## VP Brewing (9/2/15)

You are at a doctors appointment with your wife and the basin in the doctors office says says 'caroma' and you start to think if it's a good idea to put caraaroma in the porter you are just about to make. And how much to add. Then walk out realising that there was a lot of important info that you should have listened to but all you thought about was beer


----------



## Tilt (9/2/15)

∆∆∆∆∆∆

Haha - Made me chuckle and snort my beer - classic.


----------



## VP Brewing (9/2/15)

It's not good when you travel 2hrs each way for it.....


----------



## boybrewer (9/2/15)

When your at work looking at fire extinguishers as a herms or rims.They were pass their use by date and were replaced the other day so I grabbed two of them and yes they were only going to scrap them .


----------



## Dae Tripper (12/2/15)

When you get a hopmare! Seriously, and last night wasn't the first time.

Which 10min IPA do I do a Amrillio and Centennial or all Ella?


----------



## Pogierob (25/10/15)

When this is perfectly normal.


----------



## michaeld16 (25/10/15)

Rob.P said:


> When this is perfectly normal.


Haha my mother in law walked in as i was splitting up a bag of hops from yob also had 2 aroma syringes sitting on the kitchen bench she fckn freaked out that i would have the kids helping me sort it all out


----------



## butisitart (25/10/15)

when you tell the missus that after this bit, you won't need to buy any more gear.
again.


----------



## wynnum1 (25/10/15)

Doctor does tests and tells you that if you suddenly stopped drinking the shock could be fatal .


----------



## butisitart (26/10/15)

no - i'm not a narcissist. i accidentally liked my own quote trying to knock the flag indicator off the top of the page. whoops. :icon_drool2: .
now i can't get rid of it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/10/15)

wynnum1 said:


> Doctor does tests and tells you that if you suddenly stopped drinking the shock could be fatal .


My doctor said to keep my fluids up


----------



## welly2 (27/10/15)

...when you have a bottle of homebrew nestled under your pillow ready for when you wake up...


----------



## RobW (28/10/15)

You wash the dishes and it reminds you to check the gravity of the brew (not that I brew green beer - even for St Pat's Day)


----------



## butisitart (28/10/15)

i think you're all sick.
some terminally. h34r:


----------



## Ciderman (22/2/16)

When you run around in a storm at 11pm collecting extra rainwater for a brew.


----------



## Mardoo (22/2/16)

When you have to spend more time talking yourself out of buying unnecessary equipment than it would take to earn the money to buy it.


----------



## djsmi4 (22/2/16)

When you take a gamble on a 15yo unopened $3 packet of Coopers Dextrose that's survived two house moves AND being stored in an open-front dairy shed for the past 5 years, because you'd hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## sponge (22/2/16)

djsmi4 said:


> When you take a gamble on a 15yo unopened $3 packet of Coopers Dextrose that's survived two house moves AND being stored in an open-front dairy shed for the past 5 years, because you'd hate to see it go to waste.


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/16)

When this particular sheet of stainless says "Brewing" to you.


----------



## Yob (23/2/16)

When you have 2 100lt barrels full of various kinds of stout and over 500l of beer at the house..


----------



## Tahoose (23/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> When this particular sheet of stainless says "Brewing" to you.
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1456180600.429163.jpg


My false bottom started out similar to that, stainless steel dishwasher door cover. It was new however.


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/16)

Aw, a little perc and she'll be right.


----------



## Danwood (23/2/16)

Mardoo said:


> When this particular sheet of stainless says "Brewing" to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1456180600.429163.jpg


Ha ha.

Poor guy in the next stall...he gets to hear your phone camera shutter going off and you mumbling "Oh yeah...that's nice. You'd make a great false bottom".


----------



## Mardoo (23/2/16)

He tapped back with his foot…


----------



## droid (23/2/16)

when you have two pairs of thongs on rotation for brew-day, one pair gets wet - pop 'em out in the sun, slip the other pair on...deluxe!


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/2/16)

droid said:


> when you have two pairs of thongs on rotation for brew-day, one pair gets wet - pop 'em out in the sun, slip the other pair on...deluxe!


 who said we weren't about safety here!


----------



## Danwood (23/2/16)

Made fruit salad for dessert tonight...nectarine, mango, grapes, passion fruit, strawberries.

Eating it, I couldn't help thinking "Nice aroma, needs some dank though"

Fucked up, no ?!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/2/16)

When reading this thread you're nodding and wanting to click (the like button) to practically every comment.
That would be excessive and silly though, wouldn't it?


----------



## AJS2154 (23/2/16)

.....when you sit in an important work meeting and pretend to be completing some financial analysis......only problem is I was surfing AHB.


----------



## Blind Dog (23/2/16)

droid said:


> when you have two pairs of thongs on rotation for brew-day, one pair gets wet - pop 'em out in the sun, slip the other pair on...deluxe!


As a true blue pom, thongs are not worn on the feet and the idea of you slipping out of a pair of wet thongs into a pair of clean ones is very, very unpleasant.


----------



## AJS2154 (23/2/16)

Blind Dog said:


> As a true blue pom, thongs are not worn on the feet and the idea of you slipping out of a pair of wet thongs into a pair of clean ones is very, very unpleasant.


Oh, sorry Blind Dog. Would you mind if I clarify something for you. You may have misundertood what droid was meaning there mate. When he said he takes off his wet thongs and replaces them with dry ones he forgot to tell all the poms that they need to take off their wet socks too. 

I know why you wouldn't want to do that.....no point putting on dry thongs when you still have your wet walk socks on. Take them off too mate. There you go.....so much better now.

Oh, and take the hankie off your head too.


----------



## DMTmike (25/4/16)

You find yourself listening for bubbles coming from your FV in the next room....on your first brew!


----------



## chrisluki (25/4/16)

When you quit one job, to take a new job that is less than full time so you can sneak in a weekday brew!


----------



## Mardoo (8/10/16)

When the phrase, "head for hours," gets you thinking about grain bills and mash steps.


----------



## yum beer (8/10/16)

droid said:


> when you have two pairs of thongs on rotation for brew-day, one pair gets wet - pop 'em out in the sun, slip the other pair on...deluxe!


I have 3 pairs on rotation.....
1 newish pair at the front door...for going out
1 older, but very comfortable pair at the back door, for brewing and general yard stuff
1 well worn pair at the laundry door, for the washing line.
When a new pair comes in they all rotate down the line.
Said thongs are 'Surfer Joes'.........naturally.


----------

